# success against the competition?



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

i was just surfin around in yahoo autos and lookin up specs for cars in the spec-v's class....

acura rsx, hyndai tiburon, GTI 1.8t, Civic SI,etc etc

now, our spec-v's theoretically should beat all these cars, correct? i mean, although the rsx has 200 hp, it has crap for torque...i dont know, maybe im overshooting, but it looks to me that the spec-v can definately bang with all these cars!
nice to know this, so i can pick out who to crap on!
heheh


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

rageman said:


> *i was just surfin around in yahoo autos and lookin up specs for cars in the spec-v's class....
> 
> acura rsx, hyndai tiburon, GTI 1.8t, Civic SI,etc etc
> 
> ...


all of these cars similar performance numbers so it will come down to who is a better driver.


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

Uhhhmmm, The Type S will take us with a decent driver, besides that If you are a good driver you'll hold em down


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

You should lose to an RSX-S, but beat a Tiburon and an SI. The GTI is pretty close, they might have the edge. But it's pretty close among all of them.


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

the rsx will win, and everyone else is saying that a si w/ a decent driver will do well, as for the tibby and the gti no problem.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

the SI is slow, no prob, i've gunned down a dozen of them with my old car. The Spec is very driver dependent since it has so much torque. A bad driver will spin the hell out of the tires and just give a good smoke show. A good driver can take that power and aply it to a good launch. 

The Type-S should win with a decent driver, tibiron i mean come on (down in a blazing glory), SI say bye bye (spec by a car length), GTI trubo is a fast car driver would make all the diffrence.

my $.02


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

well the GTI is about the same in HP and torque, but its a little heavier than my car(took the spare out the other day, although it dont help much), so i guess the better driver should win

as to the RSX-S, few mods will take care of that


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

in reference to getting a good launch instead of spinning out, you got any tips on how to do it properly? i wanna get some practice in...


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

I have found that starting at 2200 rpms and dumping the clutch allowing the tires to spin only to about 4000 rpms has let me go 0 to 60 in 7.03 sec. thats with a aem cai and it only a standerd 
02 se-r with a 5 speed .


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I just raced a GTI and an SI the other day and I won the 3 way race.... it wasn't even by a little.... I won by probably 4 car lengths, and the civic supposively being slow.. It kept right up with the GTI, then again, he could have had his hooked up... I hate to say it but I liked the way that SI looked... and I hate Civics, he had a lot of $ into it.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

btw.... that was a freeway race  not a 1/4.... we raced for probably close to a mile cause the freeway was wide open.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

I don't know why everyone is saying a stock RSX Type-S will take Spec. I have gone up against a couple and I have always been ahead by at least a car length. As for the GTI, well, let's put it this way, if I could've caught him, I would have asked him what he had in it....sigh. Peace.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

germex said:


> *I don't know why everyone is saying a stock RSX Type-S will take Spec. I have gone up against a couple and I have always been ahead by at least a car length. *


because stock for stock the RSX is faster in the 1/4, chances when you raced one you didn't race long enough to give him time to catch up. The Spec has a much better first gear (because of all the low-end torque), and unless the RSX driver revs the shit out of it and then feathers the clutch through his entire 1st gear, he will lose to the spec out of the hole, then he spends the rest of the race catching up. In a short enough race the Spec will win 90% of the time, but in a 1/4 mile or more with equal drivers, the RSX will win almost all the time.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

That's probably true sr20. It's hard to get a good 1/4 mile on the streets. The fastest I've gone is about 80 and I had to back off for one reason or another (either traffic in front or radar det. going off). It just seems like the 200hp RSX Type S and the 180hp Toyota Celica GT's/Matrix are in the same boat, you can't get any power out of them until you get the rpm's way up, which makes for a difficult good launch. Where as the Spec V is pretty forgiving, unless of course you get the wheels hopping lol. One of these days I will have to take it to the strip and run with some of them. Which sucks too because the closest one is 35 miles away and it is only 1/8 mile. I would probably do well there lol. The closest 1/4 mile strip is 80 miles away. Anyhoo, good point, and I will quit rambling now. Peace.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

i hate volkswagens...a few years ago, when my stock s14 was young, i was cruising on the toll road when this silver vw (gti?) suddenly grew in my rearview. i accelerated, and thought i was driving my best as i entered a gentle sweeper transition road and that sumbiatch was all over me like stink on poo. prolly modified, had rather large wheels and tires. he disappeared past me after the transition...how rude!  

many years ago, back in oki, i was at a stoplight in my stock r30, and found myself surrounded by two brand new modified civics, one green, the other red. when the light changed, we all floored it, and i promptly smoked both my rear tires as the turbo screamed and my nose went up, and both honda drivers looked at me as they rapidly slud downrange...i was a three-ring circus on wheels, they were prolly laughing their assets off later. BUT...this was one example of how a stock nissan made more of a racket than two modified civics with fart cans. 'sure you're faster...but let's see you do THAT, junior!' heh


----------

